
Ask HN: Is there a forum to discuss business models of various companies? - teekhaman
I have noticed a paucity of business discussions on HN.<p>Do you guys know of any online forums where people discuss business models, marketing strategies etc. (but not markets nor macro economic trends)?
======
itsyogesh
I think I saw a couple of good posts on [0] GrowthHackers. I don't think they
have a lot of stuff on business models, but discussions on market strategies
go in depth.

[0] [http://growthhackers.com/posts](http://growthhackers.com/posts)

------
HeyLaughingBoy
/r/Entrepreneur

/r/SmallBusiness

